
Ask HN: Fellow Indians- What are your internet speeds? - doofy
We are currently beta testing India&#x27;s 1st gaming platform (doofy.in) &amp; would love to know what your internet speeds are if you based in India.
======
avsavani
I think you might wanna look at speedtest.net data

------
neophyt3
8-10 Mbps, Mumbai

